# Song Choice [Day 3] End: Mafia Win



## Sylph (May 24, 2012)

The curtains fall as the end of the show comes. The songs are tired from their long day, some of them are ready to sleep while others plan to stay up a little longer to unwind. As each go to their own rooms, a sour chord is struck on the empty stage.

Rumors had it that his Show House was a key place for past murders. Many songs have lost their lives on that stage, due to the props, mis-steps in their shows, or even by the hand of another song wanting the spotlight. All these deaths all followed the sound of a sour chord.

There was something afoot.

*You have 48 hours of night actions for the first night, then 24 hours for the Day and Nights following. Also you may speak with one another at night, but I ask that you keep your logs...I would rather like to see what team-ups happened~*


----------



## Sylph (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice [Night 0]*

The sunlight spills in the windows, the dust particles adding a little more magic to the air as the Songs gather. After a quick head count they are pleased to see that everyone is together and ready for practice. One by one they do their routines, preparing for the show later that day [with one seeming to be unable to make any sound or use their voice. Poor Mai], but still something weighed on their minds.

The sour chord from last night. It was a sign for things to some.

*No one died.
24 hours to discuss*


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice [Night 0]*

Because it'll inevitably happen, I'll just go ahead and do it.

*Abstain*


----------



## Zexion (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice [Night 0]*

no death =
*Abstain*


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice [Night 0]*

invoking abstention merely due to lack of a nightkill is decidedly like mafia, entirely discarding the possibility that the night game might have produced information.

as such, in the absence of other information, I would be inclined to guess that effercon is mafia.

thus, *Effercon*, unless better information emerges.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 27, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice [Night 0]*

good, that gets what I wanted done on that front.

vote change to *abstain from lynch*, then, in the interest of not allowing the ... probably two or three mafia, with eleven players, to outvote and kill off effercon by carelessness.


----------



## Sylph (May 27, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice [Night 0]*

It didn't take them long to decide on what to do. If no one had died, why start killing now? So they all finished up their duties, put on their shows and later returned to their rooms. Some yawn, waiting for a good night's sleep, some drink some tea to regain their voices after losing it for a odd reason.

The Showhouse is still. Waiting for the night play to begin.

*24 hours for Night Actions*


----------



## Sylph (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice [Night 1]*

The daybreaks in the showhouse, but this time there is a different feel in the air. As the songs woke up, it didn't take long for them to find the door to one room wide open with signs of a struggle, then a bloody trail leading to the stage. Gathering in a circle on the stage, they look to one another for answers. The body was no where to be seen on the stage. One decided light was needed, toggling the switch to turn the stage lights on. No sooner had they turn it one did a body fall from the raters with wires wrapped around their neck, twitching as the wires spark and jolt the corpse. Their eyes were wide, as if surprised by who killed them. In their coat was a notebook with scribbles of other song names and notes on actions that were taken against them, all in some kind of code. Trying to get a better look at the damage, another switch was flipped, issuing the spotlight.

Everyone jumped back as the spotlight showed more than light. On the floor below the corpse was a shadow of words written on the lens of the spotlight.

'_Alavidā_'

*RespectTheBlade is Dead. They were Innocent
24 Hours to discuss*


----------



## Coloursfall (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice [Night 1]*

hrrm, this is interesting. Inspector, maybe? Still not too many leads, though... and we need to start somewhere. 

We could go for most obvious and pick off Light - his song is hard to twist due to, being a Skrillex song, being rather...bland in the way of lyrics. So we either have a mafia, a vig, or moony is fucking with us. In fact, I'll start the nomination unless presented with better.

So, *Light.*


----------



## Zexion (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice [Night 1]*

So, people are already accusing. Light may have picked song because he likes it. And HighMoon said the point was to be clever. I see nothing wrong with accusing someone that has shown proof, even accidently. Light`s song may or may not be a lead.

*Abstain*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice [Night 1]*

I think it _is_ time to start somewhere. Just looking at songs, Le Sabre seems like an obvious choice...

Unless I get better information, I'm voting Le Sabre. She hasn't posted yet as it is.

*Le Sabre*


----------



## Zexion (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice [Night 1]*

Le Sabre has said in the odorless mafia that her computer access is bad...

and how does her song make her the obvious choice?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice [Night 1]*

oh, okay. with one person out of the way, I'll just go and stop trying to silently manipulate people to get a HAPPY END -- this precludes a piper (jsa, incidentally, for any who care) charming _everyone_.



Coloursfall said:


> hrrm, this is interesting. Inspector, maybe? Still not too many leads, though... and we need to start somewhere.
> 
> We could go for most obvious and pick off Light - his song is hard to twist due to, being a Skrillex song, being rather...bland in the way of lyrics. So we either have a mafia, a vig, or moony is fucking with us. In fact, I'll start the nomination unless presented with better.
> 
> So, *Light.*


nope, RTB was your mafia traitor. and moony is almost certainly fucking with you in this case ... metaphorically, probably not literally, hard to tell, though -- if you ask around, you'll find that most songs make little or no sense with the roles.

also, I know for a fact that light isn't mafia. I also know that fmc is. so. yes.

... although, really, it shouldn't have been necessarily necessary to kill your traitor. you have an inspector, use that. more efficient use of your resources and all. and then you could have passed on misleading information for me to receive. yeah. that would have helped your cause, probably.

I mean, we do have precedent for inspections being instantaneous, so you could have used that information _in your decision making_. not using power roles you have? not really the best of ideas, you know?



Gym Leader Shizui said:


> So, people are already accusing. Light may have picked song because he likes it. And HighMoon said the point was to be clever. I see nothing wrong with accusing someone that has shown proof, even accidently. Light`s song may or may not be a lead.
> 
> *Abstain*


well, yes, people are already accusing. a kill happened. this is expectable.

cleverness only goes so far when role-song correspondence makes no little or no sense.



Vehement Mustelid said:


> I think it _is_ time to start somewhere. Just looking at songs, Le Sabre seems like an obvious choice...
> 
> Unless I get better information, I'm voting Le Sabre. She hasn't posted yet as it is.
> 
> *Le Sabre*


oh, you. the jig is up, you ... are the silencer of the group, that is correct? hint: while revealing information on demand is a stupid thing to do, claiming "I know nothing" is an equally stupid thing to do. especially in a free-communication game. even a role with no power should _know something_.

but you know what? there are three mafia, I'd think. of ten people. and while I have a win condition, I'm not inclined to care about it all that much, so. if we kill off two, that'll make three of eight, and since you have a silencer on you, more like three of seven. this will let you Control the Vote, let me mind screw everyone.

(and yes, I am quite confident I won't get lynched for this. setting aside that there are a bunch of people who don't really exist, and there are only enough mafia votes that, if they _don't_ follow me, they have a pretty good chance of getting lynched themselves. besides, I can see even moony being confused by my actions. but then, I think I'm like an eldritch abomination to those at this point, possibly cosmic horror.)

*Light*.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice [Night 1]*

oh, and your real targets better should be jsa and then effercon. the rest will ... be resolved more simply, let us say.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice [Night 1]*

Change vote from *Le Sabre* to *Light*.

For all I know, the choice of song means close to nothing :/


----------



## Le Sabre (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice [Night 1]*



Gym Leader Shizui said:


> Le Sabre has said in the odorless mafia that her computer access is bad...


Thanks. I'm not active and I am put on and taken off the block.

*Abstain*


----------



## Light (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice [Night 1]*

Yes! *Lynch Meeeeeeee!!* :/

Also, *Effercon*. :/

*Le Sabre* :/

And now we're back to *Me*. :/


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice [Night 1]*



Light said:


> Yes! *Lynch Meeeeeeee!!* :/
> 
> Also, *Effercon*. :/
> 
> ...


... okay, what.


----------



## Light (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice [Night 1]*

Now that that's out of the way. Ahem.
sreservoir seems kind of spastic, or is it just me? Either way, e definitely seems to know some things - I know for example that em voting for effercon and then immediately changing eir vote was for a specific reason - ... and I can second the observation about moon mindscrewing around. In that vein, *Le Sabre* seems like a worthy target, if sreservoir says e _knows_ Sabre is mafia.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice [Night 1]*



Light said:


> sreservoir seems kind of spastic, or is it just me?


yes.


----------



## Le Sabre (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice [Night 1]*

Really? Really? when did res once say that it knew I was Mafia? I am on the block again. I have nothing to hide, I am NOT Mafia. Even though you don't have to believe me, but I'll defend myself.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice [Night 1]*



Light said:


> Now that that's out of the way. Ahem.
> sreservoir seems kind of spastic, or is it just me? Either way, e definitely seems to know some things - I know for example that em voting for effercon and then immediately changing eir vote was for a specific reason - ... and I can second the observation about moon mindscrewing around. In that vein, *Le Sabre* seems like a worthy target, if sreservoir says e _knows_ Sabre is mafia.


wait what, when did res say it _knows_ le sabre is mafia. it unthinks that is a thing.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice [Night 1]*



Light said:


> Now that that's out of the way. Ahem.
> sreservoir seems kind of spastic, or is it just me? Either way, e definitely seems to know some things - I know for example that em voting for effercon and then immediately changing eir vote was for a specific reason - ... and I can second the observation about moon mindscrewing around. In that vein, *Le Sabre* seems like a worthy target, if sreservoir says e _knows_ Sabre is mafia.


... oh, I see. do you have a role which is actively detrimental to your continued existence?

a role that requires ... lynching anyone nominated, probably. or only someone nominated. or oneself. a village idiot, perhaps? what are your conditions?


----------



## Sylph (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice [Night 1]*

As the curtain falls again at the end of the day's show (cleaning up the mess from the previous murder before the place was filled with show goers), the songs all gather once more. They could not ignore the presence of the Sour Chord from the first night, nor can they forget what had happened in this very place not long ago. One by one they point the fingers, one song trying to be a rather pain and suspicious in their attempt to trip others up, until finally when the last word was said it was one song with the most against them. Even they had spoken to have themselves killed, but they didn't really expect to be taken seriously.

No one ever took this song seriously. Now here we are, the songs surrounding them with fear and regret. They didn't want to be wrong, but it was time to start looking for the source of the Sour Chord.

Once and for all.

With a simple signal, they all leap at the Song, tearing into them until nothing was left but blood and a broken body. One by one they all raise, the blood on their hands and clothes proof of what they had committed. They had silenced the song, and they now hold their breath and listen to the shadows.

Waiting...waiting...no, it can't still be here. The monster that had been believed to have died that last time. Backing away from the body, the sound got closer, closer until they could see the glowing eyes of the beast. Stifling their screams, they watched as the paw of the beast named "Mau5" dragged the body into the shadows. Silence followed and the songs waited still.

A Sour Chord came. They were wrong. They were still in danger.

*Light is Dead. They were Innocent
24 hours for night actions*


----------



## Sylph (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice [Night 1]*

Light from the sun's rays sweep over the floor, calling for the song to awaken from their slumber. They had all slept in it seems, though no one could really blame them due to the events that had preceded before. They knew they were still in trouble, that the cause for the Sour Chord was still among them, waiting to kill them or feed them to the monster. Leaving their rooms to get to their work, a scream is heard from the stage. Fearing the worse the rest gather and stare down at the mangled body of one song.

Everything looked wrong, from look on their face to the way their body laid. One of them knelt down and examined their body, disgust on their face as they mutter that the fool was a Sour Note if they ever say one. Moving away from the body, another pointed out that something was poking from under the body. Rolling the corpse aside they found a message written in some black substance.

_'Out Out Damned Spot'_

With a soft thank you from the songs for ever had been brave enough to kill one of the Sour Notes last night, their voice was cut short with another scream. Gathering to the next scene they find yet another body, this time strung up but the shoulders and back, hooks keeping them in the air and wrists tied together over their heart. When the lowered the body, they note that the throat was slit, the knot to the tie on their hands was facing the body with some kind of chew marks, and the bloody razor used to cut their throat still firmly grasped in their hands.

To anyone, this would have looked like suicide.

*sreservoir is Dead. They were Mafia
Effercon is Dead. They were Innocent*


----------



## Mai (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice [Night 1]*

Well...

Since we kind of know who the mafia are, *Vehement Mustelid.* 

Yes, res turned up mafia; however, it told me earlier that it was miller. Considering it died by nightkill (you wouldn't expect the mafia to kill one of their own, would you?), I'd rather trust it. Some of you should have been told the same.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice [Night 1]*



Mai said:


> Yes, res turned up mafia; however, it told me earlier that it was miller. Considering it died by nightkill (you wouldn't expect the mafia to kill one of their own, would you?), I'd rather trust it. Some of you should have been told the same.


Actually, Effercon and I were fishing brothers. Sres died because it was my target for the night when Effercon was killed.

My vote is for *Chief Zackrai*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice [Night 1]*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> My vote is for *Chief Zackrai*


Why Zackrai?


----------



## Mai (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice [Night 1]*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> Actually, Effercon and I were fishing brothers. Sres died because it was my target for the night when Effercon was killed.
> 
> My vote is for *Chief Zackrai*


Aaand I happen to know that Effercon was a _lover maker._ They chose two people, and they became lovers together. It was another thing I took from res, incidentally.

My vote stands, of course.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice [Night 1]*

res contacted me. We discussed for a bit. It suggested possible targets and knew my alignment (town) and who I used it on. Also, it claimed to not be Mafia. If anyone wants, I'll reveal the list of targets.


----------



## Coloursfall (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice [Night 1]*

Goodbye!

*Chief Zackrai.*


----------



## Sylph (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice [Night 1]*

Bronze Page backs away from the two that were intent of killing him. He had done nothing wrong to hurt anyone, he had only tried to protect and keep some safe. Back....back...he bumped into the wall as Hot Mess and Unfurl close in on them. They look up at Hot Mess, pleading that they pick another, claiming that he even protected them the first night.

Hot Mess, leans down, brushing the back of their hand against their cheek. They lower their voice to something soft and caring. "It will be quick, and I know you tried to help me the first night...but there was a fake among us that manipulated all of you into making this a...I think you call it a 'void session' Bronze."

She wraps her hands around their neck, giving the gentle troll-song a little smile before crushing his windpipe and melting the part of his body they held. It wasn't long for the head to fall off to the side. Hot Mess then stands up, turning to the others and folding her arms. "Well that's it then. No they weren't a Sour Note, nor did they cause the Sour Chord."

Hot Mess brushes off her hands, looking down at Bronze. They were going to die anyways, but really it didn't have to be _this_ messy. Oh well, he can be food for the Mau5...even monsters need to be fed.

_So reckless
Playing with fire now_

Hot Mess smiles at the people before her, hands starting to flare with flames. She eyes them with a glint in her eyes as she draws closer.

_Some girls just
Wanna watch the world burn down_

"You think you were so smart. Well guess what, that fake was right." She giggles, the curtain to the show house catching as she brushes her hand against it.

_Wanna watch the world burn down
Wanna watch the world burn down_

"But the monster needed food. It needed the weaker songs, the foolish ones and the betrayers to keep it happy. We had to...but now its over. Sorry, but your voices end here. You've angered the monster and they don't plan to let the night fall"

_Here we go again
Dirty little friend _

Hot Mess then looks to Twister, a slight sad look in her eyes coupled with knowing and slight anger. ""My dear, I know you have betrayed me and was a puppet to that fake mafia. I know you were never trying to help me, or really loved me. But I'll keep you alive, not just because we die together, but so you will remember that no matter what monstrous thing I do...I will never control you"

She then sets the very stage aflame, then she looks to the shadow at her shoulder with a rather more delighted smile. "But you know what, babe.." she trails off, taking Unfurl's hand and draws them close, wrapping warm arms around them "My true partner, my only that never had to be forced to help me...never was tied to me with a wayward arrow controlled by that fake mafia...this is my real partner, not you Twister baby. We could have been great but you had to betray me."







_I'm addicted to your madness_​
----------------

And we are ending it here.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't get it. Could you explain?

*becomes a corpse again*


----------



## Sylph (Jun 9, 2012)

Basically after the next night action, there would be more mafia than innocents, thus ending in a Mafia win. Instead of dragging it out (due to two people that will remain unnamed) i ended it on that day action.

The other innocent songs died because Hot Mess set fire to the stage so...that's why they are dead sadly. The only ones that survived were the Mafia aligned players.

Does that help?


----------

